
Why Searches Are Elegantly Simplistic and What Goes Through Your User’s Mind - chdaniel
https://chagency.co.uk/blog/experiences/why-searches-are-elegantly-simplistic-and-what-goes-through-your-users-mind/
======
anoncake
Do you think you're uncool if your web page works without Javascript or what
is this garbage?

    
    
        chagency.co.uk##.mauer-narrator-preloader

~~~
chdaniel
I just bought a Wordpress theme, I’m a designer :( how can I disable this
inconvenience? And can you explain in layman terms why it’s inconvenient?

Also I’d help me _a bunch_ if you can tell me how you found the post hours
after, given that it didn’t go front page?

